# Excision of an epiploic appendage



## Jody Mortensen (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone coded for a laparoscopic excision of an infarcted epiploic appendage?  I can only come up with the unlisted CPT code of 49329 and wondering what other code to compare to for professional fee.  Any help, suggestions would be appreciated.  Thank you in advance. Jody Hecht


----------

